

Facebook malware attack: less than .002 percent of members affected - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/08/08/facebook-stamps-out-malware-attack

======
ilamont
Bug report: I tried submitting this with a less than sign (<) in the headline,
but it was truncated after the colon.

